# Listenfeld mit Struts und Beans realisieren



## Guest (4. Jul 2005)

Ich bin gerade dabei, mich in Struts einzuarbeiten, habe dabei allerdings folgendes Problem:

Für ein normales Textfeld nehme ich die Anweisungen

```
<bean:message key="general.email"/>
      <html:text property="benutzer.email" />
```

Der Text für "general.email" steht in verschiedenen Properties-Dateien.

Jetzt möchte ich aber auch andere Elemente wie Listenfelder, Checkboxen und Radio-Buttons einbinden. Beim Listenfeld hatte ich es so versucht

```
<bean:message key="general.rolle"/>
      <html:select property="benutzer.rolle">
        <html:options property="(1) Administrator"/>
        <html:options property="(2) Redakteur"/>
        <html:options property="(3) CvD"/>
      </html:select>
```

Das scheint aber leider nicht ganz richtig zu sein. Ich möchte ja nur für general.rolle eine get- und set-methode haben, in der dann der Text hinter der ausgewählten Option steht.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## daLenz (5. Jul 2005)

hi,

also wenn du nur für general.rolle ein getter/setter möchtest (oder doch für benutzer.rolle???), musst du dies ja auch in die property des selects nehmen:


```
<html:select property="general.rolle">
        <html:option value="(1) Administrator"/>
        <html:option value="(2) Redakteur"/>
        <html:option value="(3) CvD"/>
      </html:select>
```
anstatt htmlptions zu verwenden nimmst du besser htmlption, da du die einträge ja anscheindend nicht von einem bean bekommst...

greetz


----------



## Guest (5. Jul 2005)

Danke, mit option funktioniert das Ganze. Allerdings habe ich noch ein Problem. Es wird ja immer der Wert in property übergeben. Wie kann ich denn im Listenfeld etwas anderes ausgeben? Angezeigt werden soll jeweils die komplette Beschreibung, übergeben werden sollen aber nur Ziffern von 1 bis 3.


----------



## daLenz (5. Jul 2005)

vielleicht funktioniert dies:


```
<html:select property="general.rolle">
        <html:option value="1">Administrator</html:option>
        ...
 </html:select>
```

ansonsten gibt es noch das attribut "key" --> http://struts.apache.org/userGuide/struts-html.html#option


greetz


----------



## Guest (5. Jul 2005)

Ich hab es jetzt so gelöst:


```
<html:select property="benutzer.rolle">
        <option value="1">(1) Administrator</option>
        <option value="2">(2) CvD</option>
        <option value="3">(3) Redakteur</option>
      </html:select>
```


----------

